# selling up and living in a motorhome



## jarvo (Apr 2, 2009)

do people ever do this ? sell there house, and car, buy a motor home and live on the land , no poll tax, no mortgage, no water rates, wild camping most of the time and use hook up when needed, travel all over UK and abroad . Sounds good to me, also my in-laws have a large plot of land to the side of there house could i live on this ?


----------



## guerdeval (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes they do, I sold my UK house at the top of the market 2 years back and have just sold my French house too, I am now officially homeless or a nomad depending how you look at it. I have some money invested in a bond to top up the pension and some in cash ready to buy in the UK again when the markets right.  We're doing fine, just touring Brittany at the moment staying free most days on aires and weekends on sites to do the washing/cleaning etc, I thoroughly recommend it, the best feeling is not being responsible for anything except the day to day bits and looking after the dogs.


----------



## hogan (Apr 2, 2009)

Why not we did it 7 years ago.Ended up buying in Spain it is now time to do the same thing again.


----------



## TWS (Apr 2, 2009)

We are moving out on the 8th April, put our furniture etc in store, so we are in the M/H from Wed night, not sure for how long, have to wait and see, a little nervous but also very excited.

Tom


----------



## Jacques le foot (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Luck Tom....I would also do it if I could..but too much 'baggage ' at the moment. Go for it!! Live the dream, but be sure you have 'plan No. 2'..just in case.


----------



## chubsta (Apr 2, 2009)

*we have*

not sold but rented we move out friday new tenants move in on saturday .(mortgage payed off ),on a one year let or if all's well who knows.
we have some money saved and are hoping the rent will do the rest.

council tax water rates electric gas and all that are no more for us .
we may turn left or right thats the most stress that we need .


----------



## bob690 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just registered, Ive been full timing for 3 years now, as a retired fireman my pension just goes in the bank and I can get it anywhere, even abroad. Sold the house, gave my grown up daughters some of the money, and bought a Hymer E690 tag axle. It carries everything I need, and like the previous poster said, no council tax,water rates or any other bills.(except for my living expenses, ie Insurance, veh tax, site fees, etc) Which is still a lot cheaper than stayin put!


----------



## salopian (Apr 2, 2009)

Me too !! got rid of everything, including the wife !!! happy days all over europe !!!!


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 2, 2009)

salopian said:


> Me too !! got rid of everything, including the wife !!! happy days all over europe !!!!



now theres a thought!!!!lol


----------



## upmarkethippy (Apr 2, 2009)

seperated from wife on Chrismas Eve, slept at friends until i had a bit of cash, bought a 26 foot caravan and live in it now full time.  £50 a week on a camp site includes electric, move around when and where I like. Free spirit.
Loving every minute of it


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

were abouts do you stop ?
do you work or live off the dole money ?
were do you fill water tanks up?
intresting thread


----------



## bob690 (Apr 3, 2009)

chopper said:


> were abouts do you stop ?
> do you work or live off the dole money ?
> were do you fill water tanks up?
> intresting thread



I am retired and recieve a pension. I stop sometimes at camping and caravanning sites, sometimes wild camp, you can get water anywhere, garages, motorway services or u just ask. The longer u do it the more u learn. Thoroughly recommended!


----------



## jarvo (Apr 3, 2009)

that sounds great , id like to do it when i finish work,  me the wife and the dog , no bills thanks for the replys , what a life 
regards jarvo


----------



## spacehopper (Apr 4, 2009)

A lot of people do it in the USA. They roam the country for most of the year and head south in the winter.
A few years ago we were on holiday in California in January and went to this 'town' Tecopa, on the edge of Death Valley. Except it wasnt a town as such, just a gigantic settlement of wintering motorhome people. It had grown up around some hot springs in the middle of the desert. There were a few permanent buildings - store, bar, laundry etc but few permanent residents. Just acres of mostly retired people in motorhomes - all types - gigantic Winnebagos, converted artics with trailers, converted army trucks, loads of vintage airstream caravans.
Interesting place!


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 4, 2009)

Wife and I sold our house toward the end of last year, I went Germany and picked up a motorhome, which we love and we are currently nomads, loving every minute of it. Cant see me ever going back to "normality"


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 4, 2009)

I always fancied a narrowboat but it costs as much as a vehicle to run now.
Be careful to define between fulltiming and new age traveller/gipsy etc.


----------



## chopper (Apr 4, 2009)

in a way it is new age traveling 
but alot cleaner
alot more respect for people
no knicking every 5 mins
and take rubbish away not leave it 

im just about to buy a big van and convert it out me self 
so very intrested in this thread


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 5, 2009)

chopper said:


> in a way it is new age traveling
> but alot cleaner
> alot more respect for people
> no knicking every 5 mins
> ...



chopper just a small point!!!!!new age travellers ain't none of what you state above!!!!!!!!!friends of mine are nat's and i've been introduced to a new world!!!!!!!!!!people who want to be left alone and do respect others so long as its returned!!as with any type of people there are exceptions!! i too am a wild camper (self built convoy,runnin' on veg oil and solar charging), but also enjoy having an house and not long sold a thriving business,i don't nick,leave rubbish,disrespect unless people disrespect me!but i would say i new age travel!!!!


----------



## chopper (Apr 5, 2009)

thats what im saying read the post before mine 
i am saying it is like new age traveling in a way 


but  we are CLEANER and DONT pinch stuff and so on


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 6, 2009)

chopper said:


> thats what im saying read the post before mine
> i am saying it is like new age traveling in a way
> 
> 
> but  we are CLEANER and DONT pinch stuff and so on



sorry chopper meant no offence  and have now re read the said post  and agree if you mean gypos for filth and pinching.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 6, 2009)

upmarkethippy said:


> seperated from wife on Chrismas Eve, slept at friends until i had a bit of cash, bought a 26 foot caravan and live in it now full time.  £50 a week on a camp site includes electric, move around when and where I like. Free spirit.
> Loving every minute of it



can you stay permenant on sites?


----------



## bob690 (Apr 6, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> can you stay permenant on sites?


A lot of privately owned sites have their own rules regarding length of stay etc. But I joined the camping and caravanning club, because being over 55 I can get a concession whereas they knock 30% of the price of a pitch(except for high season times) That means being on my own I can get a pitch with electric for most of the year for about £8.50. They have a policy of max 28 days, however I know of a couple of people who go off site for 1 day then start their 28 days again. They have many sites all over the country, have excellent facilities, and some sites are open all year. I do recommend them, but I dont recomend the caravan club, they are very snobby and its like bein in prison on thier sites. Having said that I very often wild camp and use small certificated sites(max 5 units) and go wherever the mood or my photography takes me!


----------



## upmarkethippy (Apr 7, 2009)

if you use c&c book to find the sites that look like farms or an old bit of land that the owner did not know what to do with, usually the cheepest in the book, introduce yourself and tell them you have work in the area, your not sure for how long and would it be poss to stay.  You will either get told 28 days max or yes sure, go round back of barn or behind them trees, i always pay week in advance. keeps them happy in the knoledge you not going to dissapear in middle of night owing one or two weeks rent. I have actually managed to find places where they were happy for me to work for them in exchange for my rent, as is where i am now.  If they are happy and you are happy, what is there to lose.


----------



## que_sera_sera1102 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never tried doing that. But I think that it is a very good idea. Living in a motorhome is interesting. If I have chances, I will sell everything and buy a motorhome. I can go to many places and do many interesting things with my motorhome.


----------



## bob690 (Apr 8, 2009)

Travel certainly broadens the mind, and importantly in this day and age the "lifeskills" you will accumalate, will set you up for life. Wish I,d started sooner, happy days!


----------



## hairytoes (Apr 8, 2009)

upmarkethippy said:


> if you use c&c book to find the sites that look like farms or an old bit of land that the owner did not know what to do with, usually the cheepest in the book, introduce yourself and tell them you have work in the area, your not sure for how long and would it be poss to stay.  You will either get told 28 days max or yes sure, go round back of barn or behind them trees, i always pay week in advance. keeps them happy in the knoledge you not going to dissapear in middle of night owing one or two weeks rent. I have actually managed to find places where they were happy for me to work for them in exchange for my rent, as is where i am now.  If they are happy and you are happy, what is there to lose.




Like your style!


----------



## bennyboy76 (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is an inspiration...I am (only?) 32 and dream of freewheeling it around Britain/Europe in my camper for years on end but I just can't find a way out of the rat race (i.e. I ain't got no cash, no house to sell, no pension....just a 50 hr a week job (teacher) and a bucket load of stress).

Any thoughts on how to escape?  How can I sustain myself?


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 10, 2009)

bennyboy76 said:


> This thread is an inspiration...I am (only?) 32 and dream of freewheeling it around Britain/Europe in my camper for years on end but I just can't find a way out of the rat race (i.e. I ain't got no cash, no house to sell, no pension....just a 50 hr a week job (teacher) and a bucket load of stress).
> 
> Any thoughts on how to escape?  How can I sustain myself?



get yourself a van(ldv convoy with transit engine)spend a little time sorting any problems out with it.geta camping cooker and a mattress and a bowl and water storage, loads of these led battery lights look a site up called 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/jobs/ and then sustain yourself.when you in europe ask about where you can bed down and work in vineyards etc.don't forget you won't needs loads of money to live unless you have expensive tastes.if you got a year then buy an ldv hitop and fit out properly completewith shower ,lighting etc and read up sites and plan a bit better.


p.s. let me know when you resign because i want to be a teacher!!!!!!! lol


----------



## cipro (Apr 10, 2009)

Did'nt realise how maney full timers ther are hpe one day we will do it


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 10, 2009)

*Life is for living*

I would love to travel full time but we only have a 1986 T25 camper and  although reliable and in VG condition it is a bit small for full time. I come from a traveling background and my feet are itching all the time to be on the move.
I often feel like sleeping in the camper rather than the house but living in the western isles - it can be more than cold and the winds are at times very icy.

Perhaps one day B4 it is to late, and I am too old to drive.


----------



## TWS (Apr 11, 2009)

We sold our home this week, moved out on the Wed, this is our third day, not sure what we are gonna do, my wife still works F/T, put our belongings into store, off to Northumberland tomorrow wilding for a few days, gonna take some time to decide what to do next, either F/T in the M/H or get back on the property ladder ! who knows, the M/H is fine we have all the home comforts, with very little expense compared to running a home, our gas and electric were £170.00 per month alone + sky + BT + home insurance + water + council tax + morgage etc etc, gonna see how it goes ! perhaps this is the future, put the profits of the house sale in the bank, out of reach and see how we get on. For me the thought of working silly hours just to make ends meet is out of the question, you seem to be shafted the more you do in this country now. Let you know where we end up and what we end up doing ! 

Tom


----------



## scooter (Apr 11, 2009)

All the best with the venture buddy ,many others have done it and never looked back,like you say its rip off brittain and the more you work the less reward you get as the fruits of your future can melt away.
We could be all dead tomorrow life is for enjoying dont wait like so many others until your to old to enjoy or be able to do it.


----------



## jarvo (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm glad i started this thread ,didn't realise how many people were doing what i want to do thanks for all the replies
regards jarvo


----------



## nowhereman (Apr 11, 2009)

TWS said:


> We sold our home this week, moved out on the Wed, this is our third day, not sure what we are gonna do, my wife still works F/T, put our belongings into store, off to Northumberland tomorrow wilding for a few days, gonna take some time to decide what to do next, either F/T in the M/H or get back on the property ladder ! who knows, the M/H is fine we have all the home comforts, with very little expense compared to running a home, our gas and electric were £170.00 per month alone + sky + BT + home insurance + water + council tax + morgage etc etc, gonna see how it goes ! perhaps this is the future, put the profits of the house sale in the bank, out of reach and see how we get on. For me the thought of working silly hours just to make ends meet is out of the question, you seem to be shafted the more you do in this country now. Let you know where we end up and what we end up doing !
> 
> Tom


Go for it Tom, we did it without the security of a house sale in the bank. Even if you try it for a while it may get some of the frustration out of your system. Think it is about as close as you can get these days to living free without bowing down to the man.
Even if you just treat it as time out from the system for a while until you see what happens next,  hope it goes well. We are also in Northumberland over next few days, might bump into you.
Regards Ian.


----------



## bennyboy76 (Apr 13, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> get yourself a van(ldv convoy with transit engine)



I thought about the LDV's - I used to have an LDV Pilot 1.9 - never again, used to have to hang my arse out of the window and fart to push her up a hill, instead i bought a 2003 transit (big mistake so far £££££££'s in repairs) and in hindsight, i think i should have got a convoy.....

I'll give you a call when i quit the teaching job.....lol.


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll start off by saying that Betty and I have been full-timing for the last three years and we have spent about half that time in Australia and nearly a year travelling from Iceland to Morocco and all countries between.  We still have a house back in Australia and would never be without a permanent base of some sort.

However, despite the apparent advantages of living in a caravan or motorhome - as you can see from all the enthusiastic encouragement in this thread - you should think long and hard before just selling everything up and hitting the road. Living in a space the size of a small kitchen places some very big strains on people and not everyone is enthusiastic about trudging to the amenities block at all hours, cooking in a tiny kitchen, and trying to get the washing dry. Best to try it for an extended time by taking long service leave or leave without pay to see how you will cope.

As I said, you get the enthusiastic responses on this thread. Reason you don't get too many negative responses is they tried it, hated it, sold the motorhome and are back living a normal life.


----------



## urbtaf (Apr 14, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> sorry chopper meant no offence  and have now re read the said post  and agree if you mean gypos for filth and pinching.



Gypsy is a race, which I belong to, and can trace back over 3000 years.
Irish travellers, are a simaler group, Gov accepted.
New age travelers, people trying to live a choosen lifestyle.
Full timers, self surporting travelers enjoying themselves
Tinkers, people who get the rest of us a bad name
Just for the record I run a business in the gem trade, and live in brick at the moment, not though choice but through nessesity


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

TWS said:


> For me the thought of working silly hours just to make ends meet is out of the question, you seem to be shafted the more you do in this country now. Let you know where we end up and what we end up doing ! Tom



Here Here Tom, This is the reason I had to get off the planet as my dearest put's it. We have been fulltiming since New Year and it aint a bad life at all, for the first time in our lives we are doing what *we* want and not what somone else wants us to do, or what we feel we have to do. No regrets and a lifetime ahead (or at least whats left of it)  to travel meet new people and enjoy the experiences that happen along the way.

Good Luck mate and please let us know how you are getting on


----------



## pokerking (Apr 14, 2009)

We'd just gone to Portugal after semi-retiring from the pub trade when our old friends from "down south", had an emergency and we had to fly back to England leaving our old bus out there. Looking forward to June when we can rejoin you gadabouts,


----------



## Belgian (Apr 14, 2009)

*Go  !*

Go for it Tom,
You certainly will encounter setbacks.
Enjoy and make the best of it. Leave all troubles behind of you. Go for it !
With the right spirit and mind you'll make it 
'Na regen komt zonneschijn' 
Good luck, you both, and keep us informed


----------

